# help in installing ajunta in ubuntu



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 18, 2006)

which packages are required to compile and install ajuntu on ubuntu?

currently it is giving this error during configuring ./configure

```
dheeraj@avtar:~/ide/ajunta/anjuta-2.0.2$ ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
dheeraj@avtar:~/ide/ajunta/anjuta-2.0.2$
```


----------



## mediator (Nov 18, 2006)

@dheeraj : Its anjuta! Just connect to the net, and command "sudo apt-get install anjuta"!


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 19, 2006)

oh its name is little bit confusing! and mate thanx for help


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com - Whatever software you like and wish to use, first search it out under System > Administration > Synaptic. And only if it isnt present there, take the reins in your hand installing it the real way


----------

